# Best Mounting Location of Radar Detector???



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

OK Everyone,
Where is the mounting location of your radar detector? I've heard suggested that down low in the middle of the windshield, above the wipers of course, is best. This will have the best possibility of picking up laser even though I've read nothing will work if they target the license plate since laser only has an 18" width. Then there's up higher which is an easier installation for hard wiring the detector. I've seen folks put them to one side of the rear view mirror. This seems OK but it always looks like the visor would hit it. The other one that I thought would be best is directly underneath the rear view mirror. Just low enough for the driver to see the entire display and top buttons without the rear view mirror obstructing the detector's view of the rear or the drivers vision of the road in front. 

Just curious where everyone is mounting their detector and what brand is being used with what model BMW. So.........I'll go first. I just purchased yesterday an Escort 8500 X50 in blue. I'm driving a 2000 528i. Right now, I decided to mount it directly below the rear view mirror. The way I desribe it in the last sentence of the above paragraph.

Cheers!
RSH


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I got the X50 blue too :thumbup: 
great, although I'm getting a lot of K-band errors/weak reflections

anyway, mine is on the passenger-side of the rear-view mirror
works great, no problem with the visor either, although the suction cups give up every now and again (the suckers don't suck  )

and I'm getting a laser warning every now and again, although I'm pretty sure all of them have been fake so far


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I got the X50 blue too :thumbup:
> great, although I'm getting a lot of K-band errors/weak reflections
> 
> anyway, mine is on the passenger-side of the rear-view mirror
> ...


Cool! :thumbup: I think the blue looks great.

Have you tried selecting city to see if the false errors are reduced? This is the reason I paid so much for the escort besides it being the best. I figured false warnings on the cheaper ones would be a real pain with always slowing down every time it alarmed. I did notice that mine went off a few times driving home after the install and never noticed any police. I didn't try the city option at that point.

As far as the suction cups go, clean them with window cleaner. One of the suction cups kept coming off when I was checking it out with the installer when he told me this trick.

What series BMW are you driving? Just curious since there is no way I can put my detector on either side of my rear-view mirror without the visor not able to extend all the way down. I could try putting it low enough on the window with the visor extended if necessary. I'll see how it goes for a little while where I have it now since it was just installed yesterday.

Later,
RSH


----------



## phastphil (Sep 5, 2004)

I mounted my BEL on the drivers side of the RVM, but took the suction cups off the mount and slid the bracket rearward just over the headliner. I also directly powered it from the 12V at the Homelink unit. This was a lot better than the suction cups, as you all have found, they give up sooner or later and you find your RD daggling from the wire! But, it does restrict my sun visor, so I have to pull it out of the snap and move it slightly and then pivot down. So far this has not been an inconvenience. When I get a chance I'll take a picture and post it.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

What I'm not fully understanding is how clear of a view does the RD need for full 360 degree visibility. I know the directions in my Escort 8500 X50 manual says to mount the RD high so it has a clear view of the road in front and in the rear. It shouldn't be blocked by any obstruction such as windshield wipers, etc. What I'm wondering about is all the other obstructions in the car and how they interact with the radar detector. You have the frame of the car and seats with head rests that sit pretty high. How does this interact with the RD? If you mount it to the left or right of the RVM, does it obstruct the RD in anyway? I'm just wondering about all these things. I have mine sitting just underneath my RVM. It sits low enough that the display can be visible looking at it straight ahead. The top of the RD is a little above the lowest part of my RVM. Is this good enough for the RD to see 360 degrees around the car? It look like the signal comes out of the RD that sits against the glass. How does it get the signal to go in all directions?

Has anyone detected a cop in the rear with a very good detector?

I guess my engineering type mind is trying to understand all this.

RSH


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

For many years I have run the power cord on my cars up the A-pillar, underneath the trim and hung the RD on the visor. It simply can't be seen from the outside and seems to work great. Visually, suction cups on the windshield seem too obvious to me. Any time I've been lasered it's picked up the signal w/o exception from the visor location.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

BKH said:


> For many years I have run the power cord on my cars up the A-pillar, underneath the trim and hung the RD on the visor. It simply can't be seen from the outside and seems to work great. Visually, suction cups on the windshield seem too obvious to me. Any time I've been lasered it's picked up the signal w/o exception from the visor location.


So.....you just clip it or hang it some how from the visor? - That's different......what do you do when you want to use your visor? I guess you aren't worried about looking for radar at that point. The directions in the Escort manual says to mount it evenly against the window, but I guess you've had good results with it working from the visor.

What do you mean.....suction cups on the windshield seem too obvious to you? Are you talking about the RD being obvious for the police to see? I'm kind of curious how concerned I should be for the RD being mounted on the windshield for the police to see. I guess the biggest concern would be that they wouldn't let you off with a warning if you had a RD mounted on the windshield. Oh well, I've only had a police officer let me off with a warning once in the 25+ years I've been driving. Not that I've had that many tickets but there have been a few. Once in New York I slid through a stop sign because the road was a sheet of ice at 5 in the morning. The officer didn't even ask me why, he just handed me a ticket. After he gave it to me, I explained what happened. Once he realized I was telling the truth but he already wrote it, he was nice enough to show up at court and have the judge bump down the ticket to a lower offense, a non-moving violation. That's the part that bothers me. Most officers from my experience won't ask if you know why they pulled you over in the first place. They seem to automatically ask for your driver's license and registration while they go back and fill out the ticket, once they know the car hasn't been stolen. That's why I make a point to speak up first and say what's wrong officer?.....and do my best to look like I have no idea what I did wrong. I guess I don't have a good poker face.

Cheers!
RSH


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I tried pretty much every position possible when I got the X50 - the passenger side of the RVM works best. It's least visible from outside and still withing my view area. I don't want to attach it to the driver-side visor cause it makes it unusable (and can hit you in case of accident), and if I attach it to the passenger-side visor I cannot see it directly.

I have mine powered from under the driver-side console - convenient for X50's remote display to be at hand (diy here)

rsh, my car is 325xi. As for the city mode, I don't know if it makes that much difference. I drive on highways most of the time so I don't want to limit to city mode. I'm surprised, cause I expected mostly X-band errors and I'm actually getting more K-band than X-band errors (no Ka-errors though)


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Mount the radar detector as high as possible*

If you put it low, you can decrease the sensitivity range of your radar detector. The current V1 can detect POP mode radar in both K and Ka bands unlike the Escort X50 which is limited....

IMHO, the V1 is the best radar detector and also it will never go obsolete as you can upgrade the radar detector as new technologies emerges....Escort will tell you just to buy another radar detector.....no directional arrows on the Escort as well...no boogey counter, etc.

Info re: mounting http://www.valentine1.com/moreinfo/Mounting_pg15-17.pdf

Also, check out Valentine 1 website.... www.valentine1.com

Good luck!



rsh said:


> OK Everyone,
> Where is the mounting location of your radar detector? I've heard suggested that down low in the middle of the windshield, above the wipers of course, is best. This will have the best possibility of picking up laser even though I've read nothing will work if they target the license plate since laser only has an 18" width. Then there's up higher which is an easier installation for hard wiring the detector. I've seen folks put them to one side of the rear view mirror. This seems OK but it always looks like the visor would hit it. The other one that I thought would be best is directly underneath the rear view mirror. Just low enough for the driver to see the entire display and top buttons without the rear view mirror obstructing the detector's view of the rear or the drivers vision of the road in front.
> 
> Just curious where everyone is mounting their detector and what brand is being used with what model BMW. So.........I'll go first. I just purchased yesterday an Escort 8500 X50 in blue. I'm driving a 2000 528i. Right now, I decided to mount it directly below the rear view mirror. The way I desribe it in the last sentence of the above paragraph.
> ...


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

Kewl X5 said:


> If you put it low, you can decrease the sensitivity range of your radar detector. The current V1 can detect POP mode radar in both K and Ka bands unlike the Escort X50 which is limited....
> 
> IMHO, the V1 is the best radar detector and also it will never go obsolete as you can upgrade the radar detector as new technologies emerges....Escort will tell you just to buy another radar detector.....no directional arrows on the Escort as well...no boogey counter, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm with Kewl on this one. I have the V1 mounted to the right of the RVM. The rear antenna seems at least, maybe more sensitive than the front. I get Ka warnings around curves and over hills. I also have it hardwired in with the garage opener, and the StealthOne integrated as well.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

To those saying the Escort Passport 8500 X50 is clearly not as good as the V1 should make sure they get their facts straight first!

I did a lot of research before I bought the Escort 8500 X50. The best site I found containing a ton of information with very detailed comparison test results between many RD's is RADARBUSTERS.COM. They answer many questions and explain in detail each test they perform. You should be very careful what you say negative about the Escort 8500 X50 until you view this site and especially the below link that clearly shows that the 8500 X50 was able to detect POP while the V1 wasn't. The V1 did very well on other tests, even equal to the 8500 X50, but the Escort pulled away clearly on the POP testing and the filtering. The filtering was also very important to me since I didn't want to be bothered by false alarms. I've been in a friend's truck that has a cheaper RD that would give false alarms quite a bit and this always seemed to be a bother too me. I would rather drive without a RD if it goes off enough times to be annoying. The other thing said that's not true is the fact that the 8500 X50 can't be upgraded and you have to buy a new one. The memory can be upgraded in this unit by the company. I talked to the sales person about this feature. They don't say that much about it in the manual except for wording that says the unit is ZR3 ready. Anyway from my experience, there have been very few products that I have ever bought where I'm able to always upgrade it many times to get it to perform as good as new models that are introduced, whatever that product may be. It's just a fact of technology that new advances come out that enable the product to do more than upgrading older ones. I have one piece of equipment which is for Home Audio/Home Theater, a Theta Digital Casablanca Dolby Digital (along with many other available formats; AC3, etc.) processor, that can be upgraded to perform as well as a new one, but this cost a little more than $400 or so.

http://www.radarbusters.com/support/product-tests/pop-testing.asp

Whoever is considering any RD model should check out this site. They sell many RD's and aren't pushing any brand in particular. They did name the Escort 8500 X50 as their number 1 choice along with many endorsements. It's been written up highly in too many automotive magazines not to be considered at least as one of the best RD if not the best RD available. Here's another page off this site.

http://www.radarbusters.com/products/escort/8500.asp

I hope this site helps.

Cheers,
RSH


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I tried pretty much every position possible when I got the X50 - the passenger side of the RVM works best. It's least visible from outside and still withing my view area. I don't want to attach it to the driver-side visor cause it makes it unusable (and can hit you in case of accident), and if I attach it to the passenger-side visor I cannot see it directly.
> 
> I have mine powered from under the driver-side console - convenient for X50's remote display to be at hand (diy here)
> 
> rsh, my car is 325xi. As for the city mode, I don't know if it makes that much difference. I drive on highways most of the time so I don't want to limit to city mode. I'm surprised, cause I expected mostly X-band errors and I'm actually getting more K-band than X-band errors (no Ka-errors though)


st o p,

Very cool setup! I have a 528i which is very different with the windshield and visor design than yours. There is no where near the room between my visor and windshield that your 325xi has. There is no way I could do this and still be able to use my visor. This is really no big deal. I've been driving the last couple days with my RD directly below my RVM. The windshield on the 528i gives plenty of area visually for seeing the road. We all know how well BMW designs their vehicles with driving as being the number 1 priority. I was kind of worried at first that the RD mounted in this position would bother me, but this hasn't been the case at all. My RD is hardwired like yours as well. This is definitely the best way to go by far. It turns on and off automatically via the car ignition. I also like very much how you can set the brightness of the display to 3 possible settings with a 4th for turning the display off if someone wants to only listen to the audible alarm tones. You can easily do this since each type of alarm (K, Ka, Laser) each has a different tone. I also like how it will alarm at the volume set and then go down in volume as additional alarms go off. This way it tells you when it alarms without annoying you. Of course, this feature can be adjusted in the software so the alarm doesn't go lower after the initial one along with 8 other features that can be customized.

I plan on buying another windshield mount ($4) to use in my SUV with the SmartCord being connected to the RD.

Cheers!
RSH


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Escort is still a good radar.....IMHO, not the best*

First, radarbuster has not used the latest version of the V1 which has POP mode now and covers POP in K & Ka band. Also, the V1 has a front & rear sensors....the arrows and boogey counters are indespensible. Also, there is no "filtering" or dumb down mode like the Escort. The X-band is what causes tons of falsing and you can put the V1 in Advanced Logic mode which will still sense x-band but won't alert you until it is truly a strong signal. In SoCal, police only uses Ka-band and the x-band is definitely not used.

Nevertheless, the Escort is much better than most radar detectors out there....but the V1 is a better design IMHO.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess the eight other magazine endorsements are wrong in saying the Escort 8500 X50 is the best. It looks like I'll have to side with them and say the Escort Passport 8500 X50 is better...IMHO.

Oh, by the way, the Escort senses in all directions. This is why the directions clearly state to mount it so the RD has a clear view in front and in the rear of the road.

You know, I started this link talking about RD's and the best mounting position then it takes you to log on saying mine is better than yours.......grow up, what are you about 8 years old?


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

OK -- This is for anyone considering a purchase of a RD and would like good links to know the best RD's to consider and the best one overall to possibly buy. This was Speed Zone's ANNUAL RADAR DETECTION 2004 testing so everything is very current.

The following link compared the top 3 RD's on the market which are Bel RX65, Excort X50
and Valentine One:

http://www.speedzones.com/

This was their final conclusion:

The "Top Dog" of radar detectors in the Over $300.00 price category goes to Escort's X50 for the following reasons. It was the only detector to report constant on and instant on radar over the hill at the 2 1/2 mile cone. It consistently alerted to MPH's Bee III POP mode. It was one of only two of the six detectors tested to be invisible to the new Spectre III RDD and it tied in the Long Ranger test alerting at an astounding eleven miles from the radar guns. The X50 also lends itself easily to interfacing with motorcycle defense systems with external audio.

Hope this helps.

RSH 
(It's always good to deal in facts, not emotion.)


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

rsh said:


> I guess the eight other magazine endorsements are wrong in saying the Escort 8500 X50 is the best. It looks like I'll have to side with them and say the Escort Passport 8500 X50 is better...IMHO.
> 
> Oh, by the way, the Escort senses in all directions. This is why the directions clearly state to mount it so the RD has a clear view in front and in the rear of the road.
> 
> You know, I started this link talking about RD's and the best mounting position then it takes you to log on saying mine is better than yours.......grow up, what are you about 8 years old?


If you will re-read Kewl's post, you will see he isn't playing any schoolyard games. His first sentence is about why mounting high is better than low. Then his opinion is that the V1 offers better protection and better options to get the latest and best services they offer in the future. We both own V1's, you own the X50. Good for both of us. We got what we liked.

I thought that's why we came here is to get thoughts, opinions, and advice. If you don't like his advice, don't take it. Just quit acting like he thinks you are an idiot for expressing his opinion that you asked for in the first place.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

MatriX5 said:


> If you will re-read Kewl's post, you will see he isn't playing any schoolyard games. His first sentence is about why mounting high is better than low. Then his opinion is that the V1 offers better protection and better options to get the latest and best services they offer in the future. We both own V1's, you own the X50. Good for both of us. We got what we liked.
> 
> I thought that's why we came here is to get thoughts, opinions, and advice. If you don't like his advice, don't take it. Just quit acting like he thinks you are an idiot for expressing his opinion that you asked for in the first place.


I believe you should read his post again and not me. It wasn't just his opinion that was being provided as you're claiming. His input was mostly negative with it being totally bent on saying negative & false statements about the Escort along with mentioning why its "dumb" and slamming the filtering. There were other false statements about the Escort not being able to see in all directions and not being able to be upgraded that leads it to being a bad buying decision. Obviously you feel this way since you own a V1 too. This wasn't the topic of the thread which was the mounting location and not asking why one is better than the other. I asked for opinions but it isn't correct that I asked for opinions on which RD is best out there and why the V1 is supposedly better than the Escort. If I did this, I would expect anything and all opinions, right or wrong. Stay with the link which is asking the best mounting position. Sounds like you're biased as well since the post is clearly slamming the Escort, not with providing good feedback. Move on to another post where you guys can start a whole V1 is the best RD brag sheet.


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

rsh said:


> I believe you should read his post again and not me. It wasn't just his opinion that was being provided as you're claiming. His input was mostly negative with it being totally bent on saying negative & false statements about the Escort along with mentioning why its "dumb" and slamming the filtering. There were other false statements about the Escort not being able to see in all directions and not being able to be upgraded that leads it to being a bad buying decision. Obviously you feel this way since you own a V1 too. This wasn't the topic of the thread which was the mounting location and not asking why one is better than the other. I asked for opinions but it isn't correct that I asked for opinions on which RD is best out there and why the V1 is supposedly better than the Escort. If I did this, I would expect anything and all opinions, right or wrong. Stay with the link which is asking the best mounting position. Sounds like you're biased as well since the post is clearly slamming the Escort, not with providing good feedback. Move on to another post where you guys can start a whole V1 is the best RD brag sheet.


Whatever you say dude. Your original post asked for what kind of detector we had and where we had it mounted. Both of those were answered. Personally, I could care less about what kind you have, what kind he has, or anything else about it. If I have any insight on a question you have in the future, believe me I will think twice about sharing. Forgive Kewl for having an opinion, and forgive me for owning an obviously inferior detector. Please excuse me while I go :bawling: about my poor choice. Oh that's right... It's ok with me that you like your detector and I like mine. You would be the one crying because someone else offered an opinion that differed from your own.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

hey guys, take it easy

rsh, there's a hardcord V1 crowd on this forum, so going for X50 will always draw fire

personally I went for it not because of the best detection (although since it was newly released I definitely expected one of the top ranks), it was just the reputation for less falsing (especially in the X-band) and $100 less price for similar performance minus dir. arrows


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> hey guys, take it easy
> 
> rsh, there's a hardcord V1 crowd on this forum, so going for X50 will always draw fire
> 
> personally I went for it not because of the best detection (although since it was newly released I definitely expected one of the top ranks), it was just the reputation for less falsing (especially in the X-band) and $100 less price for similar performance minus dir. arrows


I'm not a hardcore anything but I am a BMW fool. I've just always thought the V1's were cool. Plus the Stealth One adapter that puts the warnings on the IKE or MID in the BMW is really trick. Say what you want, like what you want. I truely don't care enough to get in a twist over it. I thought that was the whole point of the forums, not to start attacking someone for expressing an opinion. My two cents.


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

*RSH-Opinions good! Emotional response=take an Ativan*

FACT: The latest V1 has POP mode. Go look at the website. So all the radar test using the "old" V1 is invalidated (FACT). I am sure the X50 is a fine detector. V1 owners like the "arrows" and boogey counter and that it is upgradeable. If I misrepreseted facts about the X50, please accept my sincere apologies. Nevertheless, mount your (whatever brand) radar detector high up. There was a nice link at the V1 site about it.

No need to bust a hernia about it.....(emotion) :dunno:

End of my "spewing"



rsh said:


> OK -- This is for anyone considering a purchase of a RD and would like good links to know the best RD's to consider and the best one overall to possibly buy. This was Speed Zone's ANNUAL RADAR DETECTION 2004 testing so everything is very current.
> 
> The following link compared the top 3 RD's on the market which are Bel RX65, Excort X50
> and Valentine One:
> ...


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

MatriX5 said:


> I'm not a hardcore anything but I am a BMW fool. I've just always thought the V1's were cool. Plus the Stealth One adapter that puts the warnings on the IKE or MID in the BMW is really trick. Say what you want, like what you want. I truely don't care enough to get in a twist over it. I thought that was the whole point of the forums, not to start attacking someone for expressing an opinion. My two cents.


I guess we can agree to disagree. I definitely agree to express opinions and that's why I post and try to find things out since there's a wealth of information from BMW owners here. What I try to do is leave my personal dislikes on something unless someone directly asks me, then I'll share my point of view. I've just found that it goes better if people share without saying that I think that brand x stinks when there's obviously people posting that own brand x. I've seen too many times on different forums where this leads to a battle. Overall, this forum is exceptional with people that share their experience and opinion without going to the dark side. I asked about a trade-in I was thinking about and wanted opinions. Boy, people thought I was crazy and slammed me for thinking this way since it was clearly not worth it. I was more than happy to take the direct hit and took it as good advice.

Sorry if it seemed that I was taking the Escort a little personal. I usually take it that way when things are said that clearly aren't true. I am amazed by the degree some people go to with providing pictures, diagrams, etc. on a step by step procedure on doing somethign. It's obvious that they believe highly in helping others and providing the information accurately.

The bottom line is the V1 and Escort Passport 8500 X50 are probably the two best available RD's on the market and someone that buys either is making a good investment and not the other way around, of course this is IMHO.

Later and without getting into a twist over it. May we not get hit by "laser" at the license plate by police because there's no RD (V1 or Escort or any other) that will detect laser at the license plate (laser is only 18" in width). A good RD (V1 or Escort) will detect it if the laser hits the windshield.

RSH


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Hey RSH....nothing personal*

Listen, meant no harm. Didn't mean to make it personal....Again, all my statements were IMHO (in my humble opinion)....never meant it as fact. However, we all agree, HIGHER MOUNTING of the RADAR DETECTOR is the key point. :thumbup:


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

rsh said:


> OK Everyone,
> Where is the mounting location of your radar detector? Cheers!
> RSH


I have the 8500 X50 too, love it, just saved me from probably 8 tickets on a x-country to CA and back. I got the red version to more closely match the instrument lights.

I have mine hardwired and mounted up high and just to the right of the rear view mirror, so that the "eyes" of the detector are about level with the transition between regular/dark in the windshield. In my 330i, there's a kind of niche between the mirror and the passenger's visor where the detector fits in perfectly, and doesn't get in the way of the visor. It has best view front and back this way, as high as can be. BTW, I know this works because I got popped by laser radar in CA (amazing noise from the 8500, scared the **** out of me), but they were tagging somebody behind me.


----------



## rockchic22 (Dec 14, 2004)

We generally do not recommend mounting your detector on the sun visor because the dark tint at the top of most windshields significantly reduces laser detection range, which is the reason we do not include a visor mount as a standard accessory. We offer an optional visor mount for all of our current models that can be seen by clicking this visor clip link.

As a rule of thumb, a lower detector mounting position is better for laser and a higher position is better for radar. But, in most vehicles, the difference in height between the top and bottom of the windshield is not enough to make any perceptible difference in radar reception. It's best to mount your detector where it has a clear field of view front and rear, and where you can see it without obstructing your own view of the road.

http://www.escortradar.com/radar-detector-faq.htm#q11


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

rockchic22 said:


> As a rule of thumb, a lower detector mounting position is better for laser and a higher position is better for radar.


Assuming that laser detection is next to worthless (unless you're running a laser jammer you can't do anything once you've "detected" it, I would suppose that higher is better.

I have my Escort hardwired and mounted just to the right of the rearview mirror.

Alex


----------



## drremulak (Oct 22, 2004)

*Add Photoblocker in addition to RD*

I use photoblocker spray in addition to my radar detector. Besides foiling photo radar traps it also scatters laser detection. In my experience my Valentine one in conjunction with the photoblocker sprayed on the front and rear license plates is the way to go!


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

rsh said:


> What do you mean.....suction cups on the windshield seem too obvious to you? Are you talking about the RD being obvious for the police to see? I'm kind of curious how concerned I should be for the RD being mounted on the windshield for the police to see. I guess the biggest concern would be that they wouldn't let you off with a warning if you had a RD mounted on the windshield.


When I've been stopped with the RD hung off the visor, from either side that the officer approaches he can't bend low enough to see the RD. I really think suction cups are so obvious that they'll be easily seen and eliminate any break you might have gotten.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

rpeeples said:


> I have mine hardwired and mounted up high and just to the right of the rear view mirror, so that the "eyes" of the detector are about level with the transition between regular/dark in the windshield.


How difficult is it to hardwire a radar detector??? Is this something that a person can do, or does this require a dealer or someone else to do????

Cheers,

Mark in Austin


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

mwagner1 said:


> How difficult is it to hardwire a radar detector??? Is this something that a person can do, or does this require a dealer or someone else to do????
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark in Austin


 Hi, I'm currently considering purchasing a V1 and interested in this, as well. I'm thinking my two options are mounting it on the visor or on the windshield via suction cup. But either way, I'll have a wire going down to my power outlet. Do dealers do hardwiring for these things? Thanks.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

mjames said:


> Hi, I'm currently considering purchasing a V1 and interested in this, as well. I'm thinking my two options are mounting it on the visor or on the windshield via suction cup. But either way, I'll have a wire going down to my power outlet. Do dealers do hardwiring for these things? Thanks.


Hardwiring is simple. You can search this site and find a DIY on it. The hardwire will go from your unit up behind the headliner.

Alex


----------

